# Another newbie



## sorbrenraw (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

  	It's sorbrenraw (Warner Bros spelt backwards as I love Tweety) from Melbourne, Australia.  I am a big fan of MAC Lustre lipsticks for years and am excited to find this forum where I can share my obsession of all things MAC.  I'm in between proper "jobs" which is desperately required to sustain my make-up buying spree and jewellery making habit.  hehehe. 

  	If only I don't have to eat, I get to buy more make-up!  Just kidding, I also love my food! I'll make sure to share healthy and easy to make recipes where appropriate.  I lost 4 kilos after our holidays and wasn't sure if it was because I lost muscle mass (which is heavier than fat) (I took lots of nana naps as it was a very hot 37C every day) and ate mini croissants daily or it was all due to healthy eating during the hols?  As the ever optimist, I prefer to think of the latter! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

to specktra! sounds like you'll fit in great! i'm another one who looses a few lbs on holiday - i think it's because i get too excited to eat as much as i usually do and also because i'm more active on holiday!


----------



## sorbrenraw (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome LMD84! I'll be posting a thread on "Discussion/sharing" about getting free photography services as I noticed there are a few MUA members here.  Who would not love a freebie to boost their business, eh?


----------



## jennyash (May 30, 2011)

Welcome! I'm a newbie here at Spectra as well! There are very nice things to be discovered here!


----------



## bis (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, I love MACs Lustre finish, too


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome sorbrenraw!  Have fun exploring everything Spektra!  We have so much going on, you'll be in great company with your makeup and jewelry obsessions for sure!!


----------

